# Tem avondo! e outras expressões



## Alentugano

Olá a todos!
Desde já os meus parabéns a quem mantém e participa neste espaço de aprendizagem e discussão da nossa língua portuguesa. Devo dizer que já consultei outros fóruns do género, mas em nenhum deles se levava a sério a discussão da língua. A coisa resvalava sempre para outro tipo de situações "off-topic", por vezes roçando a "baixaria". 
Quero aperfeiçoar o meu conhecimento do português nas suas mais diversas variantes e também melhorar o meu conhecimento de outras línguas.
Nesta primeira intervenção dou a conhecer uma expressão ("Tem avondo!") muito alentejana (Alentejo - região do sul de Portugal) de que significa "basta" ou "já chega". Gostaria de conhecer mais expressões de outras regiões lusófonas.
Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Alentugano, bem-vindo a estas plagas! 

Temos um tópico de expressões brasileiras e portuguesas que, acho, vai interessar-lhe.


----------



## moura

Olá Alentugano
Bem-vindo.
Falando em expressões alentejanas, há uma muito engraçada que os alentejanos, empregam: "Não dou notícia" quando lhes perguntamos  por exemplo se conhecem um determinado sítio.

Também com o não dou, há outra que é "não dou feito", ou seja, não consigo fazer.


----------



## Vanda

Ha, Moura, também usamos este "não dou notícia".


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda, o tópico que me indicou é, de facto, muito interessante e 
Moura, essas são expressões genuinamente alentejanas e ainda muito utilizadas na minha região. Obrigado a ambas!
"Pranta-te quedo!" - significa "fica quieto!" ou "sossega!".
Bom fim de semana.


----------



## moura

Que curioso, Vanda. Dar-se-á o caso de esta ser daquelas expressões que foram para o Brasil nos tempo mais antigos e assim ficou? Segundo sei, existem algumas palavras ou expressões mais arcaicas no PE que se encontram  no PB actual.

Esqueci-me de dizer qual a entoação que os alentejanos dão às duas expressões que referi_:  na dô notícia   na dô fêto_

Outra palavra muito utilizada no Alentejo (julgo que mais para o interior) é _calma_ para referir o calor, especialmente em tempo de temperaturas muito elevadas.


----------



## Fameneghra

Alentugano said:
			
		

> Quero aperfeiçoar o meu conhecimento do português nas suas mais diversas variantes e também melhorar o meu conhecimento de outras línguas.
> Nesta primeira intervenção dou a conhecer uma expressão ("Tem avondo!") muito alentejana (Alentejo - região do sul de Portugal) de que significa "basta" ou "já chega". Gostaria de conhecer mais expressões de outras regiões lusófonas.
> Obrigado.



 Olá meu, eu som/sou falante duma variedade da língua portuguesa nem muito bem conhecida: o galego ou português galego. Na Galiza temos muitas expressões próprias (algumas compartilhadas com o seu Norte que é o nosso Sul) e ainda outras que na maior parte da república portuguesa acham "arcaicas", porém ainda vivas no nosso país...

bom, o que é queria dizer é que adorei a tua mensagem porque *avondo* (nos pronunciamos aBondo, à moda do Norte) é uma palavra muito comum na Galiza e, de facto, eu pensava que era um desses galeguismos típicos já que nem sabia que fosse também própria do Algarve,... na GZ é comum, comum mesmo... tiro a definição do meu dicionário preferido de galego:

_*Avondo* adv. m. Com abundância, bastante, suficiente, de sobra. s. m. Abundância, quantidade grande. De avondo: diz-se expressivamente do que abunda muito. Hai avondo ou hai com avondo: equivale também a muito, em grandes quantidades [lat. abundu].

_E ainda *dar+feito* é uma perífrase muito usado no país, até quando se fala castelhano (aliás é um dos erros mais típicos que cometem os galegos quando tentam falar espanhol: "es que no doy hecho", que para um falante comum de espanhol não faz assim muito sentido ). Também não sabia que fosse empregada tão ao Sul, é fixe...

É isso aí, já falarei dalguns galeguismos quando venham a calhar, todos vocês deveriam conhecer alguns! 

Abraço (na Galiza dizemos "aperta", também), tchau


----------



## moura

Não me tinha lembrado outra palavra, ou expressão, que para mim é das melhores:
calhando.
Os alentejanos, e não sei de também os algarvios utilizam-na frequentemente, no sentido de "se calhar" ou "talvez".

E há outras ainda: f_abricar_ a terra ou a terra bem _fabricada_ - quando está suficientemente mole para se poder semear. 

Fameneghra,
Bem-vindo(a). 
Vive numa terra linda! Estive lá há 2 anos (zona de Noya e Muros)e este ano quase, quase, lá voltava. Mas para o ano não pode falhar.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, estou quase ajuntando este tópico ao de expressões nacionais e regionais .... 

Quem copiou quem? Isso veio a calhar.... Fartamente usado do lado de cá também....


----------



## moura

O "calhando", Vanda? É uma das expressões mais giras alentejanas.
Aliás os alentejanos (e eu falo Alentejo porque o conheço melhor, mas, _calhando_, no Algarve também será assim) empregam muito o gerúndio: o que estás fazendo? o que estás bebendo?... embora no Alentejo interior se acentue ainda mais esta característica.

OUtra expressão que não sei se é exclusiva dos alentejanos: tempo embrulhado = tempo sem sol, com ameaça de chuva, não se sabe bem o que aí vem...


----------



## Vanda

xiiiiiiiii, estou acabando de descobrir que a maioria das expressões mais antigas que usamos são mesmo portuguesas. Por que será, hein?  
Tempo embrulhado; ouvíamos muito essa expressão sendo usada pelo pessoal no interior.


----------



## moura

Eu penso, sem que isto seja qualquer pretensão a uma tese _científico-linguística_ , que a origem estará nos antigos portugueses idos para o Brasil, quando algumas expressões eram aqui mais usuais, tendo depois evoluído para outras formas. 
Agora não me lembro de nenhuma palavra, mas já ouvi palavras em português do Brasil, que foram aqui usadas e depois caíram em desuso, enquanto no Brasil se continuam a utilizar correntemente. Vou tentar lembrar-me de um exemplo e se ele chegar, direi.


----------



## Alentugano

Olá Moura, 
um desses exemplos é o verbo "botar", ainda bastante usado no Brasil (pelo menos nas novelas). Aqui no Alentejo ainda se ouve, mas apenas a algumas pessoas de idade já avançada,  e cada vez mais rararmente.


----------



## Fameneghra

Alentugano said:
			
		

> Olá Moura,
> um desses exemplos é o verbo "botar", ainda bastante usado no Brasil (pelo menos nas novelas). Aqui no Alentejo ainda se ouve, mas apenas a algumas pessoas de idade já avançada, e cada vez mais rararmente.


Na Galiza é comum entre idosos e novos, muito mais que deitar ou atirar... infelizmente sei pouco dos registos regionais de Portugal e do Brasil, cá não chegam as novelas


----------



## SNL

Para reforçar a ideia de Vanda a maioria das expressoes mais antigas da língua portuguesa sao galegas e ainda na Galiza se usam com absoluta normalidade. É mágoa que a unificaçao da língua em Portugal esteja por fazer desaparecer tantas palavras e expressoes como "botar".

Parabéns para Fameneghra pelas suas intervençoes, só dizer que é melhor falar duas línguas (ou mais) com defeitos que falar só uma.

Alentugano, fico à espera de mais palavras e expressoes alentejanas porque estou mesmo a gostar.


----------



## Fameneghra

Algumas expressões galegas:


 Na Galiza as principais refeições do dia seguem à moda antiga e por isso são "almoço" de manhã, "jantar" ao meio dia, e "ceia" à noite (tal e como era em Portugal até polo menos o começo do S. XX), se alguém lhe convidar a jantar não apareça à noite! 

"E logo?" é uma expressão muito usada que significa "por quê?", "com que motivo?"...

"Aginha" é considerada arcaísmo em Portugal, entre nós está vivíssima e significa presto, de contado.

 os/as galegos/as saúdam-se com um par de bicos nas meixelas com normalidade, mas não se assuste! os bicos galegos apenas são beijinhos (e não têm nada a ver com o significado do calão português, sim que se usa "calar o bico" ou o "bico das aves", etc...), e as meixelas são as bochechas, tá a ver como não era assim tão mau? 

as lágrimas também são chamadas de bágoas, os relâmpagos de lôstregos, e a névoa de brêtema... e por aí vaí...  

bem, pessoal, acho que já chega, já sabem galego avondo, saúde


----------



## Alentugano

Muito interessante Fameneghra!
"Aginha" eu já conhecia mas sob a forma "asinha", que é português medieval,  significando "com brevidade", "depressa". Já em relação a "meixelas", "bágoas", "lôstregos" e "brêtema" devo dizer que as desconhecia por completo.
Saúde!


----------



## moura

Alentugano,

O nome da rua onde ficava (fica) a casa onde nasci é Rua das Molejas, em Moura*. Molejas é um termo engraçadíssimo, e só muitos anos mais tarde é que vim a decobrir o que era - um tipo de carne ou parte do porco (julgo que relacionado como fígado, mais propriamente), se não estou em erro.

edit: *cidade do Baixo-Alentejo


----------



## Alentugano

Viva!
Na minha região _Moleja é_ uma espécie de sopa de pão com sangue de porco cozido (arghhh!!). A receita varia de local para local. Hoje em dia esta "iguaria" já não é muito comum porque era um prato preparado quando da matança tradicional do porco. E este é um costume que pertence cada vez mais ao passado.


----------



## moura

Ah!?  Será o mesmo que "surra-burra"? A minha mãe fazia, porque o meu pai gostava muito. Acompanhado com rodelas de laranja. Eu recusei-me sempre a comer. Só comia a laranja.


----------



## Alentugano

Desconhecia completamente o termo _surra-burra_, portanto não sei se equivalerá a _moleja. _No entanto, posso adiantar que a moleja da minha região não é acompanhada de rodelas de laranja. 
Mais uma palavra que só ouvi aqui no Alentejo, *agastura *(mal-estar, desfalecimento). Dá-me ideia que é mais utilizada pelas mulheres. Exemplo: _"Quase que me deu uma agastura."_


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Aqui na Argentina, o surra-burra é chamado de "morcilla", acho que na Espanha também (?) 
Existe a "Morcilla Vasca", com frutos secos (está OK? uva-passa, nozes, etc)
Não estou certa se é a mesma coisa, porque não é uma sopa. É uma espécie de lingüiça feita com carne, sangue, couro (e pêlos) de porco, considerado por muitos uma iguaria. Devo admitir que eu gosto  (Não se tiver pêlos)
É feita na "parrilla", com "chorizo", "chinchulín" (intestino delgado), molleja (glândulas) todas coisas que eu acho boas demais... especialmente as duas últimas.
Espero não ser banida do WR por nojenta


----------



## Alentugano

Lucia,
em Portugal temos a "morcela", que é uma espécie de chouriço em que entra, como elemento principal, o sangue de porco;
Acho que por aqui não leva pêlos!


----------



## rivera

Concordo contigo Fomeneghra,o noso galego "ten de abondo" com o português.Não há que esquecer que num principio foram a mesma lingua,mas o português foi evoluindo e o galego,por muitas tristes causas,acho que nos proprios fomos os culpaveis,foi-se castelhanizando.Saudações


----------

